# Metal corner bead vs Paper-Faced bead



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

CMH...I only use paper face for corners other than 90*.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

they make a crimp tool for metal, uses no nails


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow...

I wonder were you guys are? Here we've been using "paper" faced bead for 30 years. Metal nail on / Crimp on bead is inferior by far! The reasons are just numerous.

Paper bead uses less mud and most importantly it is laminated to the drywall. This has so many benefits I honestly can't believe anyone would ever choose to buy metal bead.

Metal bead when it is crimped on eventually will form hairline cracks, if not actually pop right off when bumped.

Metal bead which is nailed/screwed on will twist when the stud it is attached to dries out and twists, this results in cracks.

Metal bead, because it is so deep, because it uses so much mud, is always prone to shrinkage over time, resulting in a hollow look.

Paper bead, it's superior in every aspect. It uses less material, it doesn't shrink and most importantly it's very hard to "crack" when it's applied properly. It takes a lot of brute force to pop/crack a properly installed paper faced corner bead.

I would never ever buy metal cornerbead and if I did ever use it, i would crimp or glue it on and then I woud tape it on both sides thus in effect turning it into a paper faced bead.

~ A Professional Drywall Finisher


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Using a crimp on tool doesn't fasten as securely as nailing, bead is more easily knocked loose or off. The crimp tool will help get the bead on square, but nails should be used too. The paper faced metal bead is applied with mud and won't pop and twist as stated. It's what I use and have not had any issues.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Gentlemen: I realize this thread is very old, but it was the first thing that came up when I searched for paper bead vs. metal bead.

I'm not a drywaller by any stretch of the imagination, but I cannot seem to get the paper bead to go on without the occasional bubble showing up once the mud dries...first coat of course.

What am I doing wrong?

Your help will be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

cocobolo said:


> Gentlemen: I realize this thread is very old, but it was the first thing that came up when I searched for paper bead vs. metal bead.
> 
> I'm not a drywaller by any stretch of the imagination, but I cannot seem to get the paper bead to go on without the occasional bubble showing up once the mud dries...first coat of course.
> 
> ...


 I like to use the plastic trim Tex bead, you can put it on with spray adhesive or Staples or both


----------

